# Pearl Millet



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Has anyone on here have experience with Pearl Millet as a dry hay? Thoughts, suggestions. I had read and article in Hay & Forage about its possibility of being strong producer for forage in more drought conditions.

Scott


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I found this posted, not sure if anyone followed through?

Pearl Millet Hay Patch
Started by Texasmark , Jan 11 2012 09:27 AM


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

A local farmer used to plant it here and made dry hay. I never got to talk to him about it. I have about five acres that I can't plant until early summer. Thought about trying a hybrid millet this year.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I found sorghum Sudan dries faster in my area


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Troy,

Im thinking along those lines as well. I have considered the sudan grass Hillside, but I am worried about the acid that can build up when it gets dry. Keep us updated if you try it Troy.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

clowers

When you stated "acid build up" were you referring to Prussic acid? If this is what you were referring to I was told by a vet that Prussic acid if present in baled hay dissipates after about 3-4 weeks of storage.

Yrs back I raised some Pearl millet for hay & had a very difficult time getting moisture of crop low enough to not mold


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Jim, i was referring to prussic acid, I have worried about getting it dried enough not to mold. No conditioners in my operation. Just a krone tedder. Millet was just a thought, during this tome of year so close to haying season, thoughts really run wild. Thanks for info.

Scott


----------



## kentuckyguy (Apr 13, 2015)

I've been debating the millet vs sorghum Sudan vs just sudangrass. I also worry about getting it dry. My biggest problem with millet has been the wether. It never fails when it needs to be cut it's pouring the rain.

I really need that extra boost of hay I get from a summer annual but I'm not sure if switching from millet is the answer.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

clowers said:


> Jim, i was referring to prussic acid, I have worried about getting it dried enough not to mold. No conditioners in my operation. Just a krone tedder. Millet was just a thought, during this tome of year so close to haying season, thoughts really run wild. Thanks for info.
> 
> Scott


Scott

Without conditioning the stalks I think you will not get Millet dry enough to not mold unless you make baleage.

Good luck,Jim


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I tried pearl millet year before last and was not pleased.....would not grow it again. It took as long or even longer than Sudan to get dry. I planted it very thick to help make the stems smaller. Even with conditioning it took nearly a week. I wouldn't consider trying it without a roller conditioner to split the stalks.

It grew well but didn't yield as good as Sudan and the feed value wasn't as good either. The reason I tried it was because it was supposed to be an okay summer annual option for horses unlike Sudan. Sold some to a couple of my large horse customers and they said their horses did not care for it and just picked at it. For cow hay if I were going to choose between the two I would pick Sudan......if I could get it dry.....which is difficult to reliably do here. Only benefit I saw to the pearl millet over Sudan is the sugarcane aphids won't touch it.

Hayden


----------



## kentuckyguy (Apr 13, 2015)

Anyone tried just a straight planting of sudangrass? Seems like it would be easier to get dry.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info, all great points that I need bounced off my head.

Scott.


----------

